# Saying goodbye to my Atlas after 25 years!



## GaryK (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, it's time for me to move up to a bigger lathe. I've put up with the puny spindle through hole for long enough.

In truth I have enjoyed this lathe all the time I have had it, but I really miss 5C collets I used in my fathers shop years ago.
Actually I do have a 5C chuck but it is a lot slower without the handle.

Here it is Looking about brand new after I rebuilt it.




In a few weeks I am expecting a PM1236 lathe. I ordered an inexpensive 5C collet closer for a machine that Grizzly no longer sells which I will make work one way of the other, so I get my 5C back.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 13, 2012)

I had mine, a 10F24, for about 20 yrs. Hated to see it go but had a good deal come along for a Jet BDB 1340 clone for not much money.

Atlas lathe are light and limiting is some ways but you can make a lot of stuff on one.
Pierre


----------



## GaryK (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, it's sold. Picked up and gone.


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 15, 2012)

gkemper said:


> Well, it's time for me to move up to a bigger lathe. I've put up with the puny spindle through hole for long enough..


I feel your pain it is exactly what I have done. After much waiting my PM1236 is now on it's way to my house and due to be here next week. Sold my Atlas much faster than I thought and I really was sad when it left on the truck. I needed a bigger spindle bore, dials I could read, DRO, more threading capability, and power cross feed among other things.


----------



## GaryK (Dec 16, 2012)

tripletap3 said:


> I feel your pain it is exactly what I have done. After much waiting my PM1236 is now on it's way to my house and due to be here next week. Sold my Atlas much faster than I thought and I really was sad when it left on the truck. I needed a bigger spindle bore, dials I could read, DRO, more threading capability, and power cross feed among other things.



Yea it was kind of hard seeing it go. I paid $400 for it 25 years ago.

The larger spindle bore is what I am really after.

Looks like you will have your PM1236 a week before I'll have mine. Mine should ship this coming week. I bought a 5C collet closer from Grizzly that I plan on adapting to fit the PM1236. Got it
relatively cheap since it was made for a lathe they no longer sell. Probably getting rid of their stock.

Gary


----------



## bluedxj (Dec 27, 2012)

wow 25 years id keep it if i were you. i just got one a week ago and i dont plan on selling it ever. but i probably will.


----------



## sl66fl (Jan 4, 2013)

GaryK said:


> Well, it's time for me to move up to a bigger lathe. I've put up with the puny spindle through hole for long enough.
> 
> In truth I have enjoyed this lathe all the time I have had it, but I really miss 5C collets I used in my fathers shop years ago.
> Actually I do have a 5C chuck but it is a lot slower without the handle.
> ...



New to the forum and machining I just ordered an x2 and got a welder for Xmas. I was talking to a friend who is cleaning out his basement and has what looks like an identical unit. I haven't seen it in person yet any suggestions on value or things to look for would be appreciated.


----------

